# Recorded Sling shows on Tivo app



## TVjunky (Jan 22, 2014)

Just got my Tivo stream and linked it before it arrived but that didn't work had to unlink it but it said i'd lose everything i had saved which actually was not true also my sling kept logging out of the tivo stream.

I was looking for my recorded shows on the "My Shows" tab of the Tivo app it shows % of total recording used in the upper right but nowhere did it show my recorded shows. So I had a chat support session they said go to the Sling app! REALLY! I knew that so what do i need Tivo for then? Then I read on a post here that as you scroll across a show and it will show if you have a recording very lightly not like in red Hmmmm now you have to scroll over every show in your list to find a recorded show...But wait theirs more you click on the show then you have to click on episodes then you have to search for the season and episode but at least it has a red dot. What a pain!

Return to sender!


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

The 'My Shows' tab is very confusing, unreliable, and hard to comprehend what exactly is going on.

- it doesn't refresh properly
- shows are sorted in no particular order
- clicking to watch a currently recording Sling program, will only let you watch live. (not from the beginning)
- recorded episodes are buried several menus deep
- Even when a show is listed in 'My Shows' there is an option to '+ My Shows'


----------



## TVjunky (Jan 22, 2014)

No one from the original Tivo company group could have had anything to do with this Frankenstein dongle. and just how do they profit from this? by you signing up for services through the unit? 

Sling not all that great either even on their standalone app not enough local and only 50 hours of dvr if you pay for it. Streaming is just not there yet every service missing something you want and the audio sync still like a spaghetti western or a Japanese Godzilla movie

I'll try Fubo with 500 hour DVR and use Justwatch or Reelgood apps


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

SugarBowl said:


> The 'My Shows' tab is very confusing, unreliable, and hard to comprehend what exactly is going on.
> 
> - it doesn't refresh properly
> - shows are sorted in no particular order
> ...


Pretty much what I've found. Basically Tivo reeled a Beta product (AGAIN!) that won't actually be a working product until 6 months to a year from now. In the meantime I've returned mine and switched to YouTubeTv. And yes the My Shows tab was literally just a list of shows I'd saved in no particular order.


----------



## ElT60 (May 27, 2020)

TVjunky said:


> No one from the original Tivo company group could have had anything to do with this Frankenstein dongle. and just how do they profit from this? by you signing up for services through the unit?


 They probably get some sliver of the ad revenue stream that the "Tivo Plus" channels kick back. It also feeds into the "who watches what" info stream that corporation has and sells. ( similar to stuff that Google probably gets off the Android TV home screen actions. )

They probably get something from Sling for that particular service when done at purchase or tivo account set up. Perhaps they are looking to take over AirTV mini + AirTV2 duties longer term. ( Since Dish/Sling has other issues to chase going forward... funding new mobile network, maybe buying up DirecTV assets after ATT finishes messing that up completely and wants to dump it. etc. Sling just outsources their receivers-streamers development to outside group which puts a Dish veneer on it. More so MCO contractor biz development than retail play for Tivo. )


----------



## ElT60 (May 27, 2020)

TVjunky said:


> Just got my Tivo stream and linked it before it arrived but that didn't work had to unlink it but it said i'd lose everything i had saved which actually was not true also my sling kept logging out of the tivo stream.
> 
> I was looking for my recorded shows on the "My Shows" tab of the Tivo app it shows % of total recording used in the upper right but nowhere did it show my recorded shows. So I had a chat support session they said go to the Sling app! REALLY! I knew that so what do i need Tivo for then?


 The Tivo apps mainly is a replacement for the main AndroidTV screen. The catch-22 for Tivo though is that they can't really replace the main AndroidTv screen. Google only allows Content streaming Operators to do that to build service specific, branded "boxes'. Tivo is not a content operator. ( although perhaps taking stabs at trying to qualify as one with the Tivo+ bundle, grid , and rebrand moves.)

So the Android TV interface points they have to work with apps is mainly what would be what can see on the Android TV home screen ( what to watch next in app X from the list that the app provides. ). If the Sling app doesn't offer the live channels or On Demand recordings to the Android TV home screen then the Tivo probably isn't getting them either. (at least easily. )

I don't think the Sling app wants to relinquish everything to the Tivo app, so not sure it will ever get to 100% integration.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

they should let you chose what service to integrate into the guide.


----------



## ElT60 (May 27, 2020)

vurbano said:


> they should let you chose what service to integrate into the guide.


 To an extent they do.

"... Last, you'll choose streaming services that you use or are interested in using. Shows from these providers will be included when searching or browsing in the TiVo Stream app ..." 
Set Up & Personalize

What folks are more so talking about is more than integration but more detailed user control over the content and metadata. The integrations are the shows exists and where. (and jump to the show). That is just can connection to another app on the same device. Folks with very deep integration want more control over the distant service provider back end. (e.g., manipulate/list recordings not on the same device. ). That is on an slippery slope of more so being an alternative "front end" GUI to the back end service.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

the only service integrated into the tivo stream guide is Sling. And its half assed.


----------

